# Zombie 101



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

How come my college never had such cool courses?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11219411


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, JT, you could always commute to Baltimore for this class


----------

